# how do I add Facebook and Twitter buttons to my site?



## Target (Sep 2, 2010)

Anyone know what to do with the code for the like button when you are trying to get it for your biz on fb? Know how to get the fb and twitter logos that connect your site so you can add them to your web page and email signature?? I have been reading and searching and am now just frustrated.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: fb and Twitter logos on my site??*

All you are doing is creating a link, the same as any other button link on your site.

What software do you use to update your site?


----------



## Target (Sep 2, 2010)

*Re: fb and Twitter logos on my site??*

That's the problem. I don't update my site and the guy who does isn't around. I just want the like button to work on my fb page and to put it into my email signature.


----------



## Target (Sep 2, 2010)

*Re: fb and Twitter logos on my site??*

Just like it is here on the forum under my name??


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: fb and Twitter logos on my site??*

Once you're logged into Twitter, you can get the buttons here:
Twitter Linking Buttons

When you're logged into Facebook, you can get the code for a badge that you can put on your site here: Facebook Page Badges


----------



## BlackJacketDW (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: fb and Twitter logos on my site??*



Rodney said:


> Once you're logged into Twitter, you can get the buttons here:
> Twitter Linking Buttons
> 
> When you're logged into Facebook, you can get the code for a badge that you can put on your site here: Facebook Page Badges


I have been Looking for this information for a while..I kept going back to facebook developers which was different.Thank You


----------

